# «Φαγητό από καρδιάς» από το Ιδρυμα Χατζηιωάννου σε όσους έχουν ανάγκη



## Alexandra (Oct 1, 2014)

Διαβάζοντας αυτό το άρθρο, διαπίστωσα ότι προσφέρει μια ευκαιρία απασχόλησης για κάποιον άνεργο επαγγελματία. Βέβαια, η δυσκολία είναι ότι πρέπει να διαθέτεις κατάλληλο χώρο, αλλά όλο και κάποιος θα είναι ιδιοκτήτης ενός μαγαζιού που μένει ξενοίκιαστο λόγω κρίσης:

«Βλέποντας τη μεγάλη ανταπόκριση του κόσμου, θέλω να βοηθήσω στην επέκταση του προγράμματος στα Δυτικά Προάστια και στην ευρύτερη περιοχή του Πειραιά, μέσω της μεθόδου του franchise» είπε.

«Καλώ, λοιπόν, σε αιτήσεις ενδιαφέροντος από συνανθρώπους μας που θέλουν να βοηθήσουν την κοινωνία, αλλά και έχουν ανάγκη να απασχοληθούν, αποκτώντας ένα μηνιαίο εισόδημα της τάξης των 1.500-2.000ευρώ, ανάλογα με τη γεωγραφική περιοχή και τη ζήτηση» ανέφερε.

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι θα πρέπει να είναι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες με όλα τα παραστατικά της εφορίας, να διαθέτουν κατάλληλο χώρο (το σπίτι τους ή ένα άδειο κατάστημα) για τη διανομή του φαγητού, να έχουν γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών και Αγγλικών.

Το Stelios Philanthropic Foundation θα τους προσφέρει όλη την υλικοτεχνική υποδομή (ηλεκτρονικό υπολογιστή για τις αιτήσεις, εκπαίδευση στο πρόγραμμα, ψυγεία για τη φύλαξη των τροφίμων και τα τρόφιμα που παράγονται σε κεντρικό εργοστάσιο και παραδίδονται καθημερινά), καθώς και ένα μηνιαίο εισόδημα στον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία για τη λειτουργία του κέντρου διανομής (αιτήσεις ενδιαφέροντος στο e-mail: [email protected]).


----------

